# Strawberry Cereal Shake TnT



## middie (Apr 29, 2005)

try this for breakfast when you're in a hurry

1 cup fat free milk
1 cup unsweetened frozen starwberries
1/2 cup Post Fruit and Bran with Dates, Raisins and Walnuts Cereal
1 tablespoon honey

Place all ingredients in blender. Blend on high speed for about 30 seconds or until well blended. 

1 serving


----------



## Erik (Apr 30, 2005)

Yum!!! I'm going to have this for lunch!!!


----------

